# Dehydrate cooked or uncooked beef?



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in the process of making my own 'instant' soup mix, with dried veggies & meat all in one meal size package. I'm cutting the beef into very small squares (like those overpriced Campbell soups). Should I first cook the beef, then dry?
I've pictured drying the raw beef as resulting in nothing more than jerky squares- and never reconstituting in a stew or soup. Any replies are appreciated.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd use a cure on that meat first. Then dehydrate it. Personally I'd cook it some first.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I'd use a cure on that meat first. Then dehydrate it. Personally I'd cook it some first.


Ditto, if you are making instant soup, I'd cook it first before dehydrating and adding it to the mix.


----------



## mamak (Nov 28, 2012)

This sounds like a great idea. Are you going to vaccum seal it or jar it? I would love to hear how it turns out.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Cooking it first give better rehydration texture - (raw-dried then rehydrated meats never get tender no matter how long you cook them)


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone~ Mamak, I'm going to vacuum-seal them in pint jars. I figure this will be a filling meal portion for two. Quarts for a BIG pot of stew? Hmmm.....


----------

